# iTunes Radiomusik mitschneiden?



## Mordox-Rajaxx (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi ich hör täglich über itunes radiomusik und wollt daher mal wissen , ob es ein legales kostenloses programm gibt mit dem man musik aus dem radio aufnehmen und speichern kann mfg


----------



## Haxxler (29. Oktober 2009)

mac oder pc?


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (30. Oktober 2009)

pc


----------



## Haxxler (30. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kenne da eigentlich nur kostenlose Programme die eben alles aufnehmen was aus den Boxen kommt. Sprich du machst dein Radio an, drückst auf aufnahme und das Ding nimmts auf. Allerdings nimmt das dann wie gesagt alles auf was eben an Sounds gerade bei dir aufm PC abläuft. Also Windows Sounds etc. Das Einzige was ich jetzt auf die Schnelle gefunden hab ist das hier:

http://forum.chip.de/rund-um-software/stre...es-1144311.html

Vielleicht hilft es ja. StreamRipper ist übrigens Freeware.


----------



## Dolgrim (31. Oktober 2009)

Mir würde da Clipinc einfallen:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/clipinc.fx-Basic_13010200.html

Nur hast du dabei halt nicht die iTunes Radiosender.


----------

